# Myers engine



## hitandmissman (Oct 16, 2011)

Here is a Myers popcorn engine that I just finished.[youtube=425,350]hppt://youtube/7Qe_GOuIQKA[/youtube]


----------



## hitandmissman (Oct 16, 2011)

Well that didn't work too well did it.


----------



## hitandmissman (Oct 16, 2011)

One more try.[youtube=425,350]http://youtu.be/7Qe_LQKA[/youtube]


----------



## Catminer (Oct 16, 2011)

Upset yet?


----------



## lazylathe (Oct 16, 2011)

LOL!!!!

Can't wait to see the pictures!!!
And hopefully a video too!

Andrew


----------



## hitandmissman (Oct 16, 2011)

Well I think this is going to work this time. At least it showed up in the preview.


----------



## CMS (Oct 16, 2011)

Very nice, really like the flywheel.


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Oct 16, 2011)

I like the third one the best, Very nice!!


----------



## hitandmissman (Oct 16, 2011)

Now for a little info, this is a casting kit I bought about 2 yr ago. My first attempt at drilling a long hole and yes drilled it off. So put it back in the box until 3 wks ago. Decided I had nothing to loose so started working on it again and found out that if ya think about something long enough you get there. Very good kit for a beginner(read that me) Easy to machine but watch what you are doing. Have a video of it running but hey I had enough trouble getting this one pic. on here.


----------



## Catminer (Oct 16, 2011)

Quite nice, also like the flywheel. Well done

 Peter


----------



## tattoomike68 (Oct 16, 2011)

here is the video.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Qe_GOvlQKA[/ame]


----------



## lazylathe (Oct 16, 2011)

Nice work and a beautiful engine!!!

Looks like a good runner too!!!
Congratulations!!!

Andrew


----------



## ShedBoy (Oct 16, 2011)

Looks really nice, well done?
Off subject now, is that a Trebuchet in the background in the video?

Brock


----------



## hitandmissman (Oct 16, 2011)

Thanks for the kind words and thanks to tattoomike68 for helping get the video on for me.

Shedboy, yes that is a trebuchet in the background. Wood project I thought I would shoot peanuts to the squirrels.


----------



## danstir (Oct 17, 2011)

Very nice engine and congratulations on persevering!


----------



## ShopShoe (Oct 17, 2011)

Very Good. Thank you for posting. I also like the flywheel. I'll add my congratulations to your perseverance.

--ShopShoe


----------

